# Go Canada



## CSM

Despite the rhetoric on this board sometimes, Canada does allright for a little guy!

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...e=11&u=/cpress/20041208/ca_pr_on_na/jtf_award


----------



## musicman

I'll second the hell out of that. Canada kicks ass, and they're true friends!


----------



## CSM

Canadians get bashed pretty regularly on this part of the board. It is only fair that we acknowledge their support of the US as well.


----------



## dmp

Frankly, Every Canadian I have met has been a good person - They tend to be more cultured, AND better dressers than the average American.


----------



## CSM

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Frankly, Every Canadian I have met has been a good person - They tend to be more cultured, AND better dressers than the average American.


 I dunno about the "better dressers" part. They seem about the same as US citizens to me.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

CSM said:
			
		

> Despite the rhetoric on this board sometimes, Canada does allright for a little guy!
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...e=11&u=/cpress/20041208/ca_pr_on_na/jtf_award



Really? I've never been there before...tell us about it


----------



## CSM

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> Really? I've never been there before...tell us about it


 you wouldn't be trolling now would you?


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

CSM said:
			
		

> you wouldn't be trolling now would you?



No, I'm perfectly serious.  :bat:


----------



## CSM

Well, unbeknownst to many, the Canadiens have provided a lot of support to US endeavors that is not generally publicly acknowledged. Haitti, Somallia, Afghanistan, etc.


----------



## Isaac Brock

CSM said:
			
		

> Well, unbeknownst to many, the Canadiens have provided a lot of support to US endeavors that is not generally publicly acknowledged. Haitti, Somallia, Afghanistan, etc.


...and will absolutely again.  We all know the problems centres on Iraq.  I think both countries have similar goals, in the international sense.  I do believe there is a disagreement on how we are to get there, which we did discuss in a past thread.  A lot of tension could be removed if we could just say "Hey.  I don't agree with what you did or did not do.  Let's move on and try to work better in the future."

Instead the reality of the current US/Canada relationship is more akin to two Middle School girls fighting where each gives the other the silent treatment and talks about them behind their back.  It's childish, but no one ever said diplomacy was for grown ups.

Maybe we all just need to have a short shouting match, then kick back and forget about the whole thing over a few beers.  Canadian, of course.


----------



## Isaac Brock

CSM said:
			
		

> I dunno about the "better dressers" part. They seem about the same as US citizens to me.


Even been to Quebec?  They redefine cosmopolitan.  At least Montreal and Quebec City do.

The West is still a bunch of hosers eh.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Yes, I've become more aware that Canada has more conservatives than you'd think, and the ones that are liberal are absolute to-the-left-of-Hillary liberal. Maybe I should go fishing up there sometime...hey CSM, do americans have to show ID to get in?  :


----------



## ScreamingEagle

CSM said:
			
		

> Canadians get bashed pretty regularly on this part of the board. It is only fair that we acknowledge their support of the US as well.



I agree, it is only fair to acknowledge Canada's support of the US.  It was great right after 9-11!  However, to be honest, I have seen little support recently.  :huh:  

But for the most part I have always liked our Canadian friends, especially the conservative ones. :clap1: 

:usa:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Even been to Quebec?  They redefine cosmopolitan.  At least Montreal and Quebec City do.
> 
> The West is still a bunch of hosers eh.



Wouldn't it be better to have an identity of one's own instead of imitating eurolibs, who's country's are in turmoil due to the idiocy of their notions of governance?


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be better to have an identity of one's own instead of imitating eurolibs, who's country's are in turmoil due to the idiocy of their notions of governance?


Who says we're imitating?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Who says we're imitating?



It's obvious you are.  You canadian libs with low self esteem so long to be considered as intellectually superior as the EuroFauxIntellectuals.  You should emulate us.  We're better.  Look at the collapsing european countries.  Their head is up their ass on security, economics, the future, etc.  Is this who you want to emulate?  Paris?  what a shithole.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's obvious you are.  You canadian libs with low self esteem so long to be considered as intellectually superior as the EuroFauxIntellectuals.  You should emulate us.  We're better.  Look at the collapsing european countries.  Their head is up their ass on security, economics, the future, etc.  Is this who you want to emulate?  Paris?  what a shithole.



Rhetoric.  All I said is that people from Quebec, on average, dress well.

Apparently the legions of Armani, Gucci and Prada wearing people have create the new Red Menace.  Run to the hills!  The well dressed Reds are coming!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Rhetoric.


accuracy.





> All I said is that people from Quebec, on average, dress well.
> 
> Apparently the legions of Armani, Gucci and Prada wearing people have create the new Red Menace.  Run to the hills!  The well dressed Reds are coming!



Almost.  They're mostly hypocritical urban pseudo-intellectuals, suckling off the government teat, basking in the illusory glow of the riches of the governmental post confiscation economy.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> accuracy.


Opinion, and yours, nonethebetter.



> Almost.  They're mostly hypocritical urban pseudo-intellectuals, suckling off the government teat, basking in the illusory glow of the riches of the governmental post confiscation economy.



Nope, they're just Quebecers and they're doing A-ok.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Opinion, and yours, nonethebetter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they're just Quebecers and they're doing A-ok.



Nope.  You libs seek to emulate eurosocialists.  You want to please them.  You feel proud when your cities seem like theirs.  How bereft of confidence you are.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Nope.  You libs seek to emulate eurosocialists.  You want to please them.  You feel proud when your cities seem like theirs.  How bereft of confidence you are.



No we don't see the world in black and white, in dualities rigidly stuck in between two ideologies that are just that: ideologies.  With no flexibility in hand, your ability to adapt world changes is failing.  You are the outstretched arm, rigid, strong, unmoving but ultimately brittle to reality.  Absolutism has been tossed out ages, though apparently its adherents, have not.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> No we don't see the world in black and white, in dualities rigidly stuck in between two ideologies that are just that: ideologies.  With no flexibility in hand, your ability to adapt world changes is failing.  You are the outstretched arm, rigid, strong, unmoving but ultimately brittle to reality.  Absolutism has been tossed out ages, though apparently its adherents, have not.




No, you see it through a lens of economic naivete, and a short memory span, intentionally cut short by socialists seeking to deny the ideas that made western civilization great.


----------



## CSM

Alrighty then! I have been to Montreal and a few othe Canadian cities as well. I have also been to many cities across Europe. I dont find them any more "cosmopolitan" than any other. They all have their glamourous side, their professional side and their seedy side. So does every US city. The biggest noticeable difference (to me anyway) between European cities and US/Canadien cities is age and history. European cities have buildings, monuments, and even roads that are thousands of years old. You dont see that in the US or Canada. Not saying it is good or bad...just different.

By the way, I should mention that nice clothes dont impress me much. I've seen near naked (and some naked) strippers with more integrity than ANY well dressed politician (from ANY country)!


----------



## Said1

As Frank Sinatra once sang "you've either got or you haven't got style", and I believe I have flare!


----------



## MrMarbles

Said1 said:
			
		

> As Frank Sinatra once sang "you've either got or you haven't got style", and I believe I have flare!



I'm more function over form type, go polar fleece, go!


----------



## no1tovote4

Hey any place that houses the Hockey Hall of Fame is alright in my book.

 

They are generally good friends.  Along with the UK and Australia they come along for almost every US endeavor.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> No, you see it through a lens of economic naivete, and a short memory span, intentionally cut short by socialists seeking to deny the ideas that made western civilization great.



To assert that there is one and will be only one way to greatness to me is sad and harmful to societal evolution.  Your thoughts on absolute duality of Capitalism and Socialism is unnecessarily limited and contravenes reality, both current and historical.  Adapt, die or die trying.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> To assert that there is one and will be only one way to greatness to me is sad and harmful to societal evolution.  Your thoughts on absolute duality of Capitalism and Socialism is unnecessarily limited and contravenes reality, both current and historical.  Adapt, die or die trying.



Socialism is just tyranny by the state. It's something very old and barbaric.  Not enlighened at all.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Socialism is just tyranny by the state. It's something very old and barbaric.  Not enlighened at all.



Acceptance of sole existance of a duality in the construct of society is false and unrooted, and indeed quite primative.  Societal flexibility is a positive trait.  Absolutism is antequated.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Acceptance of sole existance of a duality in the construct of society is false and unrooted, and indeed quite primative.  Societal flexibility is a positive trait.  Absolutism is antequated.




Ummm.  whatever you say, nonsense-boy.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Ummm.  whatever you say, nonsense-boy.



As always, "enlightening".


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> As always, "enlightening".



You last post was utter nonsense.  What is the false duality I insist on, or whatever.  Could you make your mad ramblings more accessible to the more logically minded?


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You last post was utter nonsense.  What is the false duality I insist on, or whatever.  Could you make your mad ramblings more accessible to the more logically minded?



My dear RWA, you are not one to lecture me on nonsense.  I could mention the score of a Leaf's games and you would mention their failing were due to your "socialist" boggyman interference.  However, I can try to bring this down a few notches for you as you requested.  

You see the world in terms of poles based on the the only two notions you can conceive.  The world is not polar and does not follow your conception.  Your argument is academic at best, but more certainly not reflective of reality.

Perhaps, this discussion should be moved out of this thread as it is severely, yet unsurprisingly, off-topic.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> My dear RWA, you are not one to lecture me on nonsense.  I could mention the score of a Leaf's games and you would mention their failing were due to your "socialist" boggyman interference.  However, I can try to bring this down a few notches for you as you requested.
> 
> You see the world in terms of poles based on the the only two notions you can conceive.  The world is not polar and does not follow your conception.  Your argument is academic at best, but more certainly not reflective of reality.
> 
> Perhaps, this discussion should be moved out of this thread as it is severely, yet unsurprisingly, off-topic.



What are those poles that form the basis of my worldview?


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> What are those poles that form the basis of my worldview?



Democratic, unrestrictive free market one hand, totalitarian socialism on the other.  Nothing to suggest alternatives in between or beyond.  Two rigid, and absolute poles.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Democratic, unrestrictive free market one hand, totalitarian socialism on the other.  Nothing to suggest alternatives in between or beyond.  Two rigid, and absolute poles.



Those pretty much are the endpoints of the spectrum of possibilities.  Wouldn't you agree?  Of course there are in between states of existence.  I accept trust busting legislation, for instance.

I just want you to accept that a lower governmental burden stimulates business and jobs grow naturally out of that, so people can live and work and be happy.  Maybe you have just internalized the meme of self destruction from your enemies who dress themselves as your comrades in global peace.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Those pretty much are the endpoints of the spectrum of possibilities.  Wouldn't you agree?  Of course there are in between states of existence.  I accept trust busting legislation, for instance.


I would disagree.  That would be akin to me saying there will be no more scientific breakthroughs, because they don't exist right now.  It's simply not historically responsible.




> I just want you to accept that a lower governmental burden stimulates business and jobs grow naturally out of that, so people can live and work and be happy.  Maybe you have just internalized the meme of self destruction from your enemies who dress themselves as your comrades in global peace.


I simply cannot accept completely unregulated business and no social programs as a viable society.  The example would be Europe at the turn of the Industrial revolutions.  There must always be checks and evolution in a healthy society in order for it remain viable.  The greatest societies in human histories arose because they offered their citizens something different.  Conversely, static, stagnant societies fell.  Innovation, flexibility over the status quo.  

Western Civilization found an excellent innovation in capitalism, which elevated them over planned and feudal societies.  We indeed have a better society than we did before, but to say it cannot be better, is self-defeating.  If societies want to stay on top, they must do so by improving their system over others to remain in power.  To stagnate is to decline.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> I would disagree.  That would be akin to me saying there will be no more scientific breakthroughs, because they don't exist right now.  It's simply not historically responsible.


What?  Focus.  We're talking about economics, it basically goes from a completely "planned" totalitarian economy, to a totally unregulated one with lots of individual firms striving to maximize their own individual profits.   What are you prattling on about? 


> I simply cannot accept completely unregulated business and no social programs as a viable society.  The example would be Europe at the turn of the Industrial revolutions.  There must always be checks and evolution in a healthy society in order for it remain viable.  The greatest societies in human histories arose because they offered their citizens something different.  Conversely, static, stagnant societies fell.  Innovation, flexibility over the status quo.
> 
> 
> Western Civilization found an excellent innovation in capitalism, which elevated them over planned and feudal societies.  We indeed have a better society than we did before, but to say it cannot be better, is self-defeating.  If societies want to stay on top, they must do so by improving their system over others to remain in power.  To stagnate is to decline.




You want to go back to planned and feudal.  And you've invented a feel good rhetoric of "fairness" to support your regressive policies.  Or maybe you didn't do it, Isaac, maybe you're just one of the many, the proud, the brainwashed.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Ladies and gentlemen, Isaac is experiencing massive amounts of cognitive dissonance right now, as evidenced by his rambling thought pattern, unresponisiveness and emotionality.  He is evolving before our eyes.  He will be one of us soon enough.

He will rise like a neocon phoenix from the lib ashes of his former self, at which point he will be rechristened as "BushBoy".


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, Isaac is experiencing massive amounts of cognitive dissonance right now, as evidenced by his rambling thought pattern, unresponisiveness and emotionality.  He is evolving before our eyes.  He will be one of us soon enough.
> 
> He will rise like a neocon phoenix from the lib ashes of his former self, at which point he will be rechristened as "BushBoy".




I think that's gonna push him right over the edge.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think that's gonna push him right over the edge.



The Biography Of Isaac Brock, from Commie Lib To Christofascist: A  Study of  susceptibility to Groupthink.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The Biography Of Isaac Brock, from Commie Lib To Christofascist: A  Study of  susceptibility to Groupthink.




I'd love to see the abstract.

No offense Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, Isaac is experiencing massive amounts of cognitive dissonance right now, as evidenced by his rambling thought pattern, unresponisiveness and emotionality.  He is evolving before our eyes.  He will be one of us soon enough.
> 
> He will rise like a neocon phoenix from the lib ashes of his former self, at which point he will be rechristened as "BushBoy".



Don't hold your breath waiting!  Actually, if you must...


----------



## MrMarbles

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath waiting!  Actually, if you must...



*Tisk**Tisk* Isaac, you have upset RWA. I should no better then to school him in front of all his buddies.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> *Tisk**Tisk* Isaac, you have upset RWA. I should no better then to school him in front of all his buddies.



You have no useful information to transmit to anyone.


----------



## Johnney

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Frankly, Every Canadian I have met has been a good person - They tend to be more cultured, AND better dressers than the average American.


hey Darin... the ones ive dealt with were assholes!  send some nice ones down to iowa


----------



## pllove

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> I've never been there before...tell us about it


you and i are the same person who haven't been to Canada. i want to go to there, i know the snow there is beautiful-----but i have no money to go there-----


----------

